# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du xuân các chùa tại Hưng Yên chất lượng cao

## thuandlqt

*QT 04                   Chương trình du xuân nhâm thìn 2012*

*ĐỀN ĐỨC NAM HẢI ĐẠI VƯƠNG-VĂN MIẾU XÍCH ĐĂNG-ĐỀN TRẦN-ĐỀN MẪU-CHÙA CHUÔNG-* *CHÙA HIẾN-*
*NGỌC HOÀNG THƯỢNG ĐẾ
*_(1 ngày)_

*06h00:*Xe ô tô cùng hướng dẫn viên của công ty du lịch QUỐC TẾ ,đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi Hưng Yên
*08h30 ;*  Xe tới Chùa Chuông có tên chữ là Kim Chung Tự) nằm tại thôn Nhân Dục, phường Hiến Nam, thành phố Hưng Yên. Chùa Chuông nằm trong quần thể di tích Phố Hiến và được mệnh danh là "Phố Hiến đệ nhất danh thắng".




Theo truyền thuyết vào một năm đại hồng thủy, có một quả chuông vàng trên một chiếc bè trôi vào bãi sông thuộc địa phận thôn Nhân Dục, tổng An Tảo, huyện Kim Động, phủ Khoái Châu, tỉnh Hưng Yên xưa (nay thuộc phường Hiến Nam, thành phố Hưng Yên). Các nơi đua nhau kéo chuông về địa phương mình nhưng không được. Chỉ có những bô lão thôn Nhân Dục mới kéo được chuông. Dân làng cho là trời Phật giúp đỡ bèn góp công của dựng chùa, xây lầu treo chuông. Mỗi lần đánh chuông, tiếng vang xa hàng vạn dặm. Do vậy chùa có tên gọi là Kim Chung Tự (chùa chuông vàng), tên thường gọi là chùa Chuông.
*09h30:* Xe  đưa quý khách đi  Đền thờ Đúc Nam Hải Đại Vương và Văn miếu Xích Đằng hay còn gọi là Văn miếu Hưng Yên là một di tích quan trọng trong quần thể di tích Phố Hiến. Văn miếu Xích Đằng là văn miếu thuộc hàng tỉnh, được xây dựng vào năm 1832, hiện tại thuộc địa phận thôn Xích Đằng, phường Lam Sơn, thành phốHưng Yên. Văn miếu Xích Đằng có tên như vậy vì được xây dựng trên đất làng Xích Đằng, xưa kia là văn miếu của trấn Sơn Nam căn cứ vào khánh, chuông còn lại ở văn miếu.Hiện tại Văn miếu đang thờ Khổng Tử, người được suy tôn là "Vạn thế sư biểu", và các chư hiền của Nho gia. Cùng thờ với Khổng Tử là Chu Văn An, người thầy giáo, người hiệu trưởng đầu tiên của Trường Quốc Tử Giám.




*11h00:*xe đưa QK đi thăm Đền Trần ,Đền Mấu nơi thờ bà Dương Quý Phi, người được người đời xưng tụng là Mẫu Nghi Thiên Hạ.
*12h00:* quý khách đi thăm chùa Hiến (Thiên ứng Tự) - một thắng cảnh của phố Hiến, nơi còn lưu giữ được cây nhãn tổ của đất Hưng Yên, rời chùa Hiến quý khách sang thăm đình Đông Đô Quảng Hội.
*13h00:* Qúy khách tự do ăn trưa ở chùa Hiến.




*14h30:* Xe đưa quý khách thăm đền Ngọc Hoàng Thượng Đế - đây là nơi duy nhất tại Việt Nam thờ Ngọc Hoàng Thượng Đế, và điều đặc biệt là tại đây còn có nhiều bức tượng thiên thần cổ được lưu giữ tại cung cấm. 




*16h00:* Xe đưa quý khách khởi hành về Hà Nội.

*18h00:* Về đến Hà Nội kết thúc chuyến đi kính chào và hẹn gặp lại quý khách!

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH: 169.000đ*
_(áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách)_
**  Dịch vụ bao gồm:* 
- Xe ôtô điều hoà (nước uống trên xe) Vé thắng cảnh, Hướng DV 
Bảo hiểm du lịch tối đa 10.000.000 đ/khách.
** Dịch vụ không bao gồm:*
        - Ăn trưa, các chi phí cá nhân.
** Lưu ý:*  Nếu quý khách đặt ăn trưa thì cộng thêm 90.000 đ/ khách.
*----------------------------------------*
*Thông tin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN PHÁT TRIỂN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ*
*Địa chỉ:* Số 4, ngõ 159, phố Chùa Láng, Láng Thượng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
*Email:* pdthuan1991@gmail.com
*Website:* www.dulichtrongoi.org
*Điện thoại*: 0168 595 6556
*Yahoo:* pdthuan1991

----------


## thuandlqt

Du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------


## thuandlqt

Du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------


## thuandlqt

Upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
Dịch vụ giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------


## thuandlqt

Du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------


## thuandlqt

Du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ chất lượng cao !

----------

